# Freezing Cold Or Boiling Hot Weather?



## Gillian M (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi all, hope you're well.

If you were to choose between freezing cold weather with rain and snow, and boiling hot weather with *NOTHING *in the middle, which would you choose?

I'd definitely choose the *EXTREMELY HOT *weather, even with a heatwave, when temperature reaches *50 degrees* *Celcius *here! And we're expecting a second heatwave next week.

Notice the two images:

a) with snow we get 'imprisoned' at home days on end, and get bored to death.
b) when the sun is striking, ok, we are warned not to go out in the sun. But one can drive, go out after sunset, and last but not the least...go for a *swim*, and remain at the *beach*.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 12, 2015)

Freezing. No contest. Freezing!


----------



## ascott (Aug 12, 2015)

dalian Moore said:


> Hi all, hope you're well.
> 
> If you were to choose between freezing cold weather with rain and snow, and boiling hot weather with *NOTHING *in the middle, which would you choose?
> 
> ...



Hot any day over freezing...hands down.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 12, 2015)

ascott said:


> Hot any day over freezing...hands down.


That's 1-0 for us. Though I've noticed that most people prefer that freezing col weather.....UGH!


----------



## wellington (Aug 12, 2015)

My body doesn't handle the heat well, so my body chooses cold. However, I have tortoises and I don't like the cold, so I choose heat and body just has to deal with it


----------



## dmmj (Aug 12, 2015)

ethical dilemma averted. I prefer warm weather my body doesn't handle cold very well. Plus in my honest opinion cold weather is easier to xscape then warm. when we have air conditioning in the hot weather and heaters in the cold or no such amenities?


----------



## Tom (Aug 12, 2015)

Don't even need one second to think about it. I will take the hot weather! I HATE cold weather. I can tolerate cold with the right gear and clothes, but I hate the overcast gloom and I just do the minimum possible to get through a cold day. Heat doesn't bother me. I work outside all day here when its 100+. (That's 38+c…) I can't stand coming home after a cold day and by the time I peel off all the clothes there is an entire load of laundry from ONE day. Blechh! No thank you.

I'll take the good tortoise weather any day. Thank you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 12, 2015)

Hotty hot hot hot hot.
I can always go to My Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 13, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Freezing. No contest. Freezing!


Hi Ed hope you're fine. 

So you'd rather that freezing cold weather? Brrrrrrr...just to think of oi makes me cold.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 13, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hotty hot hot hot hot.
> I can always go to My Cold Dark Room.


Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidjy.

That's something we have in common: our 'love' for hot Summer weather in the Middle East. Imagine that when temp reached *50 *degrees Celcius, I managed with a *fan *only, and did not use the A/Cs at all. Could you, or would that be a bit too much?


----------



## TMartin510 (Aug 13, 2015)

Man being very hot weather drains your energy faster + Sunburn. Being cold weather gives ya an excuse to stay in and warm with your lady and torts! With the right set up of course


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 13, 2015)

TMartin510 said:


> Man being very hot weather drains your energy faster + Sunburn. Being cold weather gives ya an excuse to stay in and warm with your lady and torts! With the right set up of course


_Might _be true, but I *love *the *sun* and hate, *really hate *Winter, the cold weather, rain and last but not least *snow*. A heatwave is on its way, and will get here tomorrow Friday....GREAT!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 13, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidjy.
> 
> That's something we have in common: our 'love' for hot Summer weather in the Middle East. Imagine that when temp reached *50 *degrees Celcius, I managed with a *fan *only, and did not use the A/Cs at all. Could you, or would that be a bit too much?


I can be quite happy at 45° but too long at 50° does indeed become a bit much.
Hi, Gillian, Hi Oli.


----------



## TMartin510 (Aug 13, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> _Might _be true, but I *love *the *sun* and hate, *really hate *Winter, the cold weather, rain and last but not least *snow*. A heatwave is on its way, and will get here tomorrow Friday....GREAT!


I perfer it in the middle, which is what my state California mostly is haha. It gets cold in the winter but not to cold, maybe 60-70's and easy to stay warm. Summer gets decently hot but mostly 80's but the sun is nice but not too hot. Now unfortunately where I sleep will feel like high 90s but a costco fan fixes that right up. 

Enjoy the sun!


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 13, 2015)

TMartin510 said:


> I perfer it in the middle, which is what my state California mostly is haha. It gets cold in the winter but not to cold, maybe 60-70's and easy to stay warm. Summer gets decently hot but mostly 80's but the sun is nice but not too hot. Now unfortunately where I sleep will feel like high 90s but a costco fan fixes that right up.
> 
> Enjoy the sun!



Hello. 'Something in the middle' is *not *an answer to my question is it? 

I'll enjoy my _*beloved *_sun, thank you!


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 13, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I can be quite happy at 45° but too long at 50° does indeed become a bit much.
> Hi, Gillian, Hi Oli.


That I can understand, which you mentioned during the last heatwave. But personally, I'd rather 50 degrees C to cold weather.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Aug 13, 2015)

I've always had a fascination with Antarctica. Some day in the distant future, I'll take a trip there. So, I choose cold.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 13, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> I've always had a fascination with Antarctica. Some day in the distant future, I'll take a trip there. So, I choose cold.


Wow! _That _cold? You must be joking. I wouldn't visit, let alone live in such places to include the Scandinavian countries for _*anything*_.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 13, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> I've always had a fascination with Antarctica. Some day in the distant future, I'll take a trip there. So, I choose cold.


If and when you do visit it, enjoy that.....freezing cold weather, and remember my words.You'll be saying: 'Wish it was warmer.'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 13, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> I've always had a fascination with Antarctica. Some day in the distant future, I'll take a trip there. So, I choose cold.


Brrrrrr!!!!!!!!!
I got offered a chance to go and do some geological research once, but it would have been 4 to 8 months.
And i'd just got back from 4 months in the Sahara and before that 6 weeks in Saudi.
One extreme to the other, I was exhausted so declined.
Wish i'd said yes now, but it's too cold for me to function properly.


----------



## lisa127 (Aug 13, 2015)

I'd choose hot, though it's not a really fair question because I've never really experienced living where it gets hot hot. Where I live (Cleveland) we get lots of freezing cold. Our "hot" weather is what most would just call a bit warm. So seeing as I have never really experienced real heat, I'm guessing I would choose boiling hot.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 13, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Wow! _That _cold? You must be joking. I wouldn't visit, let alone live in such places to include the Scandinavian countries for _*anything*_.


Scandinavia is beautiful and well worth a visit.
In the summer.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 13, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Scandinavia is beautiful and well worth a visit.
> In the summer.


Not for me I can assure you.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 13, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Brrrrrr!!!!!!!!!
> I got offered a chance to go and do some geological research once, but it would have been 4 to 8 months.
> And i'd just got back from 4 months in the Sahara and before that 6 weeks in Saudi.
> One extreme to the other, I was exhausted so declined.
> Wish i'd said yes now, but it's too cold for me to function properly.


I don't think you would have put up with that *freezing cold *weather, do you? Why do you wish that you'd said 'Yes' if you say that it's too cold for you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 13, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> I don't think you would have put up with that *freezing cold *weather, do you? Why do you wish that you'd said 'Yes' if you say that it's too cold for you?


It's nice and warm in the bases themselves and the experience !!!! Wow!
It's the undiscovered country for paleontologists, i'd go now and wrap up very warm.


----------



## Careym13 (Aug 13, 2015)

FREEZING!!!!!!


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 13, 2015)

lisa127 said:


> I'd choose hot, though it's not a really fair question because I've never really experienced living where it gets hot hot. Where I live (Cleveland) we get lots of freezing cold. Our "hot" weather is what most would just call a bit warm. So seeing as I have never really experienced real heat, I'm guessing I would choose boiling hot.


I see your point: your are guessing. But in the Middle East (especially in the Gulf), it really gets boiling hot, in June, July August and at times even part of September.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 13, 2015)

Careym13 said:


> FREEZING!!!!!!


Wow! You're another one I totally disagree with.


----------



## Careym13 (Aug 13, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Wow! You're another one I totally disagree with.


I will say though, if it were just me and no animals I'd live as far north of the equator as I could get....BUT....in another few years I intend to move south where it is even warmer simply for the best interests of my tortoises and other animals.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 13, 2015)

Neither, thank you.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 13, 2015)

Careym13 said:


> I will say though, if it were just me and no animals I'd live as far north of the equator as I could get....BUT....in another few years I intend to move south where it is even warmer simply for the best interests of my tortoises and other animals.


Here I mean the members, not torts or any other pets.


----------



## jaizei (Aug 13, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> I've always had a fascination with Antarctica. Some day in the distant future, I'll take a trip there. So, I choose cold.



I'll be your Antarctica buddy if you ever go. I've seriously thought about trying to get a job there for a season. Really wish I had done it back when my life was simpler.


----------



## jaizei (Aug 13, 2015)

That said, I'd choose hot over cold. I've never had my extremities go numb from the heat. And sweating is good for you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 13, 2015)

jaizei said:


> That said, I'd choose hot over cold. I've never had my extremities go numb from the heat. And sweating is good for you.


Until you dehydrate and collapse.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 13, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Neither, thank you.


That wasn't an answer option.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 13, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> That wasn't an answer option.


Good evening Ed,hope you are well. 

*Correct! *'None' was not a choice.


----------



## tortoise5643 (Aug 13, 2015)

No contest for me, hot!


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 13, 2015)

tortoise5643 said:


> No contest for me, hot!


Hi! So, you're another one of the few who prefers hot weather to the freezing cold? Great!


----------



## weldorNate (Aug 13, 2015)

It depends on how cold ur talking. Don't care for really hot cause of the work I do


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 13, 2015)

weldorNate said:


> It depends on how cold ur talking. Don't care for really hot cause of the work I do


Hi. I mean literally two *extremes*: 

a) very hot weather to mean temperature reaching *45 *degrees Celcius *or*
b) very cold weather with temperature dropping *below zero *degrees Celcius

and nothing in the middle!

Could you give me an answer?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 13, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Ed,hope you are well.
> 
> *Correct! *'None' was not a choice.


I'm well. Just FAR too hot.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 13, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm well. Just FAR too hot.


Glad to hear you're well, but is it that hot back there? Imagine being here tomorrow, when a second *heatwave *is to begin and temperature will be at least *40 *degrees Celcius! I *love *that, and I'm welcoming the heatwave.


----------



## weldorNate (Aug 13, 2015)

I will go with the cold


----------



## weldorNate (Aug 13, 2015)

Cause I can handle it all the way down to -40 degrees Celsius


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 13, 2015)

weldorNate said:


> I will go with the cold


Hello. I am wondering why most people (at the forum or elsewhere) would rather the cold, extremely cold weather, although *A/Cs *are available nearly everywhere nowadays, and are *not a luxury *any more. They are available at home, offices, supermarkets, malls, cars and so on. Moreover they have become cheaper and cheaper.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 13, 2015)

weldorNate said:


> Cause I can handle it all the way down to -40 degrees Celsius


But what if temperature reaches that 40 degrees Celcius?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 13, 2015)

Here there is a constant heat. Maybe 91 to 96 degrees and then there is the humidity. It's regularly nearly 100%.
Combined, it is truly unpleasant.
Also, I generally love very cold temperature. I visited Connecticut last winter in a t shirt. I loved it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 13, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello. I am wondering why most people (at the forum or elsewhere) would rather the cold, extremely cold weather, although *A/Cs *are available nearly everywhere nowadays, and are *not a luxury *any more. They are available at home, offices, supermarkets, malls, cars and so on. Moreover they have become cheaper and cheaper.


If you have AC, you are cheating. You must choose extreme heat or cold.....Unless you change the rules. It IS your post.


----------



## weldorNate (Aug 13, 2015)

Well once it reaches -40 i stay inside where its warm. The heat problem for me is I work in a shop where a/c would cost to much to operate then I use a cutting torch a lot or a welder so its nice heat in the writer but gets really hot in the summer


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 14, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> If you have AC, you are cheating. You must choose extreme heat or cold.....Unless you change the rules. It IS your post.


Alright, no A/Cs I still prefer the very hot weather. OK? A heatwave has begun today.


----------



## tortoise5643 (Aug 14, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi! So, you're another one of the few who prefers hot weather to the freezing cold? Great!


Absolutely. I can't stand cold. I live in north Texas and that's too cold for me. I eventually plan to move to south Texas.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 14, 2015)

tortoise5643 said:


> Absolutely. I can't stand cold. I live in north Texas and that's too cold for me. I eventually plan to move to south Texas.


I cannot stand cold weather either. And I live in a country (Jordan, in the Middle East), where it's either *freezing *cold or *boiling *hot, and we are deprived Autumn and Spring which is too bad.


----------



## Lyn W (Aug 14, 2015)

Freezing for me! I'd rather be able to add layers to warm up than get to the bare minimum of clothing and still be uncomfortable in the heat. 
That is a bit selfish of me considering I have a leopard tort though.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 14, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> Freezing for me! I'd rather be able to add layers to warm up than get to the bare minimum of clothing and still be uncomfortable in the heat.
> That is a bit selfish of me considering I have a leopard tort though.


Hello Lyn. That was expected from you: _freezing cold_....brrrrr. Am shivering just at the thought, while the sun is striking in Amman. How about a visit during the heat wave?


----------



## Prairie Mom (Aug 14, 2015)

jaizei said:


> I'll be your Antarctica buddy if you ever go. I've seriously thought about trying to get a job there for a season. Really wish I had done it back when my life was simpler.


Ha! Awesome! I may hold you to that!!!! I don't know anyone else who wants to go with me---hmmm...can't imagine why

When I was in my early 20's I knew a girl who worked there every summer for a few years. She worked as a dishwasher. She didn't get to see much, but it was obviously enough to keep her coming back.I was always pretty jealous. She told me that they had ropes between all the buildings so you could feel your way through thick snow. -Oddly enough, that made me want to go there even more


----------



## Prairie Mom (Aug 14, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Brrrrrr!!!!!!!!!
> I got offered a chance to go and do some geological research once, but it would have been 4 to 8 months.
> And i'd just got back from 4 months in the Sahara and before that 6 weeks in Saudi.
> One extreme to the other, I was exhausted so declined.
> Wish i'd said yes now, but it's too cold for me to function properly.


Wow! You have done some amazing travels. You're right, those are some pretty serious extremes. Some time you should make a thread and show off a few photos. I'm sure I'm not the only one who would be interested


----------



## Prairie Mom (Aug 14, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> If and when you do visit it, enjoy that.....freezing cold weather, and remember my words.You'll be saying: 'Wish it was warmer.'


I'm sure you're right. When I lived in Maine there were a few times when I couldn't catch my breath because it was so cold. At least I'd come back with some good Antarctica weather "war" stories


----------



## TMartin510 (Aug 14, 2015)

I'll go with cold then, as the sun will burn me bad lol


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 14, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> Ha! Awesome! I may hold you to that!!!! I don't know anyone else who wants to go with me---hmmm...can't imagine why
> 
> When I was in my early 20's I knew a girl who worked there every summer for a few years. She worked as a dishwasher. She didn't get to see much, but it was obviously enough to keep her coming back.I was always pretty jealous. She told me that they had ropes between all the buildings so you could feel your way through thick snow. -Oddly enough, that made me want to go there even more


Want to go even more?! You must be joking. That would make me NOT want to get to such paces even more.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 14, 2015)

TMartin510 said:


> I'll go with cold then, as the sun will burn me bad lol


I love that hot sun. Winter is so depressing here.


----------



## TMartin510 (Aug 14, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> I love that hot sun. Winter is so depressing here.


Oh dang, winter here is only maybe 10 degrees colder then summer lol 70's-85


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 14, 2015)

TMartin510 said:


> Oh dang, winter here is only maybe 10 degrees colder then summer lol 70's-85


That's nothing. Here we have extremely cold Winter with _*snow *_at times, and boiling hot Summer with _*heat waves*_. Notice the two extremes. And the country is now being effected by a heat wave.


----------



## TMartin510 (Aug 14, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> That's nothing. Here we have extremely cold Winter with _*snow *_at times, and boiling hot Summer with _*heat waves*_. Notice the two extremes. And the country is now being effected by a heat wave.


Yeah I think I'll stick with California right now lol. Right now I'm in hawaii as a hurrican/tropical storm passes by its hot and rainy and humid and it smells like my Redfoots enclosure outside hahaha


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 14, 2015)

TMartin510 said:


> Yeah I think I'll stick with California right now lol. Right now I'm in hawaii as a hurrican/tropical storm passes by its hot and rainy and humid and it smells like my Redfoots enclosure outside hahaha


Goodness, those hurricanes are so annoying.


----------



## TMartin510 (Aug 14, 2015)

Yeah there was one passing by the week before we came too lol, I guess that's what you get for goin to an island haha


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 14, 2015)

TMartin510 said:


> Yeah there was one passing by the week before we came too lol, I guess that's what you get for goin to an island haha


We get them every now and again, too, but thank GOD not that often.


----------



## TMartin510 (Aug 14, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> We get them every now and again, too, but thank GOD not that often.


I think they say the Volcanoes here help push the storms in other directions, but that could just be made up lol. I don't think hawaii has been hit by one but they always come strolling by. Are you close to the water?


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 14, 2015)

TMartin510 said:


> I think they say the Volcanoes here help push the storms in other directions, but that could just be made up lol. I don't think hawaii has been hit by one but they always come strolling by. Are you close to the water?


Oh *NO *and a *big NO*. The sea is about 400km far from Amman, the capital,. When talking about 400km in such a small country, they are many.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 15, 2015)

When I lived in Gdynia, Poland, one year it got down to -40 including wind chill, you had to blink constantly to stop your eyeballs freezing over. I swear I could hear the crackle of ice on my eyes sometimes. The Baltic froze over and you could walk on the sea, quite bizarre.
Everyone drank gallons of vodka to stay warm (bad advice, of course).
Great fun, but too much for me.
Come spring I moved away.


----------

